
Go vs. .NET Core in Terms of HTTP Performance - bhalp1
https://dev.to/kataras/go-vsnet-core-in-terms-of-http-performance
======
akmittal
I don't think Iris is goto framework for go developers. I would like to see
pure go based benchmark.

~~~
brianwawok
Its also on Windows. A prod go server isn't going to run on Windows.

~~~
OoooooooO
And it's stolen from different sources and hated in the Go-community ........

[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/57w79c/why_you_real...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/57w79c/why_you_really_should_stop_using_iris/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/57tmp1/why_you_shou...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/57tmp1/why_you_should_not_use_iris_for_your_go_projects/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/6hmlod/githubcomkat...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/6hmlod/githubcomkatarasiris_was_bought/)

[https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter/issues/148](https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter/issues/148)

etc. etc. etc. .................

------
OoooooooO
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/57w79c/why_you_real...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/57w79c/why_you_really_should_stop_using_iris/)

/edit and the author of this post is ........ kataras, Gerasimos (Makis)
Maropoulos. The one who stole source code for Iris, lied about everything,
faked benchmarks, flattend git history quite often to hide his tracks and
behaves like a dumb kid who got caught.

~~~
bjoli
And considering the author of iris has apparently "cheated" on benchmarks
before, I would be extra careful reading these benchmarks,since kataras is the
author....

[http://www.florinpatan.ro/2016/10/why-you-should-not-use-
iri...](http://www.florinpatan.ro/2016/10/why-you-should-not-use-iris-for-
your-go.html)

